# Colonial Bedspread and trim



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I was asked for this pattern for the Colonial bedspread I knitted years ago, the one that I made that red trim border from, the one I posted on the board. I lost the spread in a flood and the pattern as well, but I do still have the chart I made from the pattern which I think is easier to follow than the pattern. At least I think so ... hope you do too. I did my spread and trim in red. It was gorgeous.

Anyway, this is a different type chart I designed. Let me know if you have a problem with it, otherwise I can translate it back to the old method for you, but can't do it till next week. So enjoy, both the bed spread and trim are included here.
Poe


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thankyou for shearing that beautiful trim,i would love to see a photo of the bedspread you sadly lost,i can only imagin how beautiful that was.once again a big thankyou regards ann


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> thankyou for shearing that beautiful trim,i would love to see a photo of the bedspread you sadly lost,i can only imagin how beautiful that was.once again a big thankyou regards ann


You welocme, hon!
Btw, I fogot (of all things) to mention the knitting needle size I used to make the spread and the trim. I actually don't remember what it was, but it had to have been a small size like maybe a number 2 needle. The thread I used was a size 10 crochet thread.
It actually is a very easy pattern.
Have a wonderful holiday!
Poe


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Poe that really looks lovely the colour really shows it off.
Sorry you lost the blanket in the floods after having put so much work in to it.
Thank you for the download.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Try this link Poe, I found the edging there.

http://thevintageknittinglady.com/household.html


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous bedspread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I sympathize with your loss of the blanket in the flood, I'm sure you lost many things. Thank you for sharing, your chart looks wonderful.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh Dear, I attempted to download and it wouldn't open. Is there another way you can share? I didn't see the original post, but I really like the trim and would like to know what the main body looks like. Thank you.


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

If you don't have Excel you can't open the original file. 

I did a PDF of the file with Poe's comments on needle size, etc. added to the end of the file.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Oh Dear, I attempted to download and it wouldn't open. Is there another way you can share? I didn't see the original post, but I really like the trim and would like to know what the main body looks like. Thank you.


Here it is; I saved it from the Excel file as a .pdf file, so you should be able to view it with no problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)

Try this one Poe. I can't see how close it is to the pattern in your pick as I am unable to distinguish the details.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

This may be one of the most beautiful projects I have ever seen. From your picture of the trim, I can only imagine how fantastic the red looked! I don't think I could ever do something this complicated and BIG!


----------



## kathy perry (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you all for the you tube information I found just what I was looking for. I still dont know if I am ready for a punchcard. I have a LK150 and a LK100 I love them both. I have a new used once knitking that seemed to overwelm me when I tried to use it. I have alot of cone yarn that came with it. So far I really like useing 4 ply and my chunky machine. KH710 machine is anyone interested?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

kathy perry said:


> thank you all for the you tube information I found just what I was looking for. I still dont know if I am ready for a punchcard. I have a LK150 and a LK100 I love them both. I have a new used once knitking that seemed to overwelm me when I tried to use it. I have alot of cone yarn that came with it. So far I really like useing 4 ply and my chunky machine. KH710 machine is anyone interested?


This seems to be in the wrong thread - sent a PM to Kathy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful, quite a project too. 
Love the cats. '
Karen


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)
> 
> Try this one Poe. I can't see how close it is to the pattern in your pick as I am unable to distinguish the details.


YES!! That is the pattern for the triangle that makes the squares for the bed spread. Thank you for finging it again!
Poe


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

A HUGE THANKS AND HUGS to Jane in New Jersey and Lvchocl8nknitting for the PDF files..


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

SopranoKnits&Crochets said:


> This may be one of the most beautiful projects I have ever seen. From your picture of the trim, I can only imagine how fantastic the red looked! I don't think I could ever do something this complicated and BIG!


Hon, it LOOKS complicated, but honestly I found this to be one of the simplest patterns I have. Try it!
Poe


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> A HUGE THANKS AND HUGS to Jane in New Jersey and Lvchocl8nknitting for the PDF files..


Sorry, I just assumed everybody had the MicroSoft Office Suite. My bad! Poe


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Poe said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > A HUGE THANKS AND HUGS to Jane in New Jersey and Lvchocl8nknitting for the PDF files..
> ...


No problem!! That's why it's a "forum" so we can help each other out! You did the heavy lifting; I just dusted it off!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so lovely and a big thanks for the pattern so sorry to hear that you have lost such a treasure!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Poe. I wasn't sure as it looks like you have a bobble or popcorn stitch in the pattern you showed as well. But I knew I had seen a simular pattern someplace, glad I could help.



Poe said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)
> ...


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)
> 
> Try this one Poe. I can't see how close it is to the pattern in your pick as I am unable to distinguish the details.


You know, I think I can still knit that pattern in my sleep. I knitted it through two pregnancies. Just seeing the original pattern really brings back memories. Thanks again for finding it for me, I LOVE this pattern!!! 
Poe


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

When you make your new one please post it for us.



Poe said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)
> ...


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been working on this pattern and found two errors in rows 62 and 69.

62nd Row: Yo, k2, p7, *k7 p7 repeat from * to the last 4 sts, k4

69th Row Yo, p7, k6, yo, k1, yo, k6, (p7, k6, yo, k1, yo, k5) repeat to the last 6 sts, p6

Please let me know if you disagree. 

This is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, this is incredible!! 
I considered marrying a man once who stood to inherit such a bedspread that an elderly ancestor had been wrapped in and carried to safety by devoted slaves during the Civil War. When Sherman was coming, the legend has it that the ancestor had refused to leave the four poster bed with knitted bedspread and vowed to burn with it if it was to be burned. Fortunately, for my friend and the ancestor, all was saved....guess Sherman appreciated such a work of art when he saw it, too! 
I've got my own four poster though not quite as ornate as my friend's antique. So all I need to do is make the bedspread!!....One stitch at a time will get her done!! This was the first thing ever on my "bucket" list!! 
Thank you for posting!! ...and the additional info on this pattern! This is truly a very special project. 
It breaks my heart, Poe, to know that you lost your first one to a flood....and everything else you must have lost. The 500 year Flood of '93 (Missouri River) that came through here was so devastating. Until then, I had never been able to imagine the immense power of these things. That changed everyone around here forever. I didn't lose anything but a couple of weeks of work because the highway was washed away and no one could get across the river unless they went to St. Louis or Kansas City. Then I spent about 4 months getting up a 2:00 AM to get in the one lane of traffic to get across the bridge into Jefferson City by 8:00 AM (less than 20 miles). NEVER want to do that again! I can't begin to imagine what you must have gone through with your flood. There is way too much of that kind of thing going on anymore. If predictions are correct, I guess a lot more of us will have the kind of first hand knowledge that we don't want to have. God Bless you!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Poe I was doing another search and ran across the pattern you were looking for and from your pick I believe it is an exact match. It is in knitting traditions winter 2011 on page 102-107 I think it is the first one (the warner house bedspread) If you can find that book you should have the pattern you are looking for. There is also one called Betsy Penhallows bedspread on raverly but no picture. Just thought you would like to know. Maybe you can get a hold of the magazine and get your copy. The warner house one looks like your squares but the border is slightly different. No leaves.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

I did find the magazine but the shipping is over priced. It is the same pattern that I found on line. Is the article in the magazine something special? Does it show full view or just the sample like in the table of contents?

Magazine:

http://www.vintageknits.net/knit_trad_2011_tbl_contents.pdf

Here is a similar pattern 
but it is very long and I still have not totally mastered it.

http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/Square/


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh that is ok Poe...

I love that you shared the border ...just so happy you are here and I love to thank everyone that helps.

We are truely here on the Planet to help others.

~~~GROUP HUGS~~~



Poe said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > A HUGE THANKS AND HUGS to Jane in New Jersey and Lvchocl8nknitting for the PDF files..
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

The magazine I listed above has several of the patterns with different borders and different ways the squares are done and the pics are pretty good for showing the different styles.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Karie,
Wow, Karie that is some Civil War story about the bedspread. Wouldn't that have ben incredible to have!! I used to have very extensive collection of Civil War artifacts and letters, but they were stolen about 25 years ago. I am still looking for my stuff on aBay in case any part of it shows up. I used to be a big collector, but when they stole my entire collection ... that ended that, no more. Then nature sole my bedspread ... sigh! I was also going to make the draoes too.
You are so very welcome!
Poe


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

awpacky said:


> I have been working on this pattern and found two errors in rows 62 and 69.
> 
> 62nd Row: Yo, k2, p7, *k7 p7 repeat from * to the last 4 sts, k4
> 
> ...


It's a good possibility you are right, but by the time you set to that row you will be tuned in to what should be there or not. Thanks for pointing it out for everybody. I appreciate it. I'm not going to make it again, so I will trust you on this one. I have a ton of other stuff needs finishing.
Thanks again, Poe


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Poe said:


> Karie,
> Wow, Karie that is some Civil War story about the bedspread. Wouldn't that have ben incredible to have!! I used to have very extensive collection of Civil War artifacts and letters, but they were stolen about 25 years ago. I am still looking for my stuff on aBay in case any part of it shows up. I used to be a big collector, but when they stole my entire collection ... that ended that, no more. Then nature sole my bedspread ... sigh! I was also going to make the draoes too.
> You are so very welcome!
> Poe


YOu would think after all these years that I might actually take the time to learn how to type! problem is I pick and peck pretty fast so I never bothered. But it does make for a lot of typos! Gee whiz already!
Poe


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Ciyona,

Thank you for the magazine recommendation. I was able to buy a digital version. Wow, it was so worth it, however the pattern is not identical to the one I'm using that I found the two errors. My pattern is at the following website.

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_%28Counterpane_with_Leaves%29

The magazine pattern is a cast on 5 --- mine is cast on 3. However, I do not like that every first stitch is a yarn over. I am very grateful to try this pattern. The pattern however looks identical. When I finish the square I will post the picture.

The magazine is amazing, that you for the recommendation.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome I actually came by the pattern by accident and if you will notice there are three simular patterns I believe. They are beautiful and when I get enough yarn in the color I want I may start one of my own. I have a lot on my plate at the moment and it will have to wait.



awpacky said:


> Ciyona,
> 
> Thank you for the magazine recommendation. I was able to buy a digital version. Wow, it was so worth it, however the pattern is not identical to the one I'm using that I found the two errors. My pattern is at the following website.
> 
> ...


----------

